# 2009 Polaris Ranger 500 EFI - battery dies after 1 week



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

2009 Polaris Ranger 500 â€" EFI. I bought it used 1 year ago. Had it serviced â€" changed all fluids and put in a new battery. (it only had 44 hrs. on it and 1st owner did no maintenance so I wanted to be good to go for a couple years.) also installed some lights. I owned it for appx 4 months before I did all this work and never had a problem with it. I have owned rangers for many years and have never had any problemsâ€¦..they will sit at the ranch not being moved for 3 months and fire right up every time. Well this one seems to have an issue. After 1-1.5 weeks of not using it the battery will be dead. I originally thought the new lights were the problem so I moved them on the bus bar under the hood so that they will only power up when the key is turned on, previously they were HOT all the time. This has not solved the issue so I have ruled them out. My only other thought is that I just have a bad battery??????? This thing doesnâ€™t get dogged or run hard. Just use it around the house for hauling firewood and general work. I can put it on the maintainer charger for 24-36 hrs. and then she will be fine as long as I run it every day. I have never had a â€œbad batteryâ€ on anything before in my life. Any thoughts as I am tired of having to hook it up to a charger Thursday night so I can use it on the weekends.


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

disconnect the battery bring it home with you. Charge it then let is sit at home and monitor the voltage, if it drops get a new one before going to the ranch again. Some do die early.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

maskale said:


> disconnect the battery bring it home with you. Charge it then let is sit at home and monitor the voltage, if it drops get a new one before going to the ranch again. Some do die early.


 Will do.....ranger is at home and stays at home.......it has been on charger since last night. I will disconnect it Saturday to make sure it is fully charged and start my testing. thanks.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

battery is already down to 10.32 volts in 36 hrs......new one is on the way


----------

